# Some opinions please



## Canvasback75 (Dec 20, 2013)

Not new to trapping but decided to trap this year instead of hunt waterfowl and chase ducks trapping is my true passion. I have been trapping local creeks streams for mink. I have been using bottom edge sets blind sets pocket sets and mink boxes. All baited sets muskrat meat is used. I know mink frequent these spots cause i have seen them and their tracks **** trapping but now with the snow i havent seen any tracks in a month and not one catch makes no sense to me. There is nobody else trapping these spots.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure where you are trapping but in my area Mink numbers are way down. Along with everything else. Everyone I have talked to had a really slow season. As for sign and no catches, maybe your mink have a different wintering spot or got picked up on a different spot. They do travel quite a ways. I had good luck this year using MB mink master lure. Maybe that would help you out a little.


----------

